# X Lander layout blind with tub



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

For Sale: 
X-Lander layout blind with Water Moccasin waterproof tub and snow cover:
$100.00
R Jefre Text-801-599-5681


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Dang, thats a steal! if I already didn't have 4 of them, I'd be all over this..

I'm not even going to ask you to sell me the snow cover separate from everything else but,......


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Sent you a text!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Goosefreak, I'm with you...I love my X-Landers (I have 2 of them)! This one belonged to my friend that passed away this spring, and I'm selling some things on behalf of his wife. I'll keep this as a whole package for someone.
R


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

The X-lander is sold.
R


----------

